
Longtime Sequoia Capital Partner Greg McAdoo To Depart The Firm - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/23/longtime-sequoia-capital-partner-greg-mcadoo-departure/
======
lifeisstillgood
What leapt out at me was the quote from Sequoia

    
    
      His wikipedic knowledge, quick wit,
    

Hang on - Encyclopaedic knowledge yes but Wikipedic?

If we are looking for signs of the time the Internet goes past mainstream and
into ubiquitous utility, it's when brand names become nouns.

Ah well.

My parents had a full copy of the encyclopaedia Britannia and I would
occasionally improve my mind - but I use wikipedia daily. It deserves to be
the next Hoover.

~~~
DanBC
But it's weird. "Encyclopedic" has connotations of authoritative and wide-
ranging knowledge. "Wikipedic" just seems chaotic or user-changable or
pointless-lists-of-useless-knowledge.

~~~
PakG1
Something like that is determined by the course of history. If the rest of the
population deems it a good replacement for encyclopedic, it will replace
encyclopedic, or be used at a level on par with encyclopedic.

The best example I can think of is the word gay. The Christmas carol lyric,
"Don we now our gay apparel" did not mean gay the way we use it today. It's
not up to individuals to decide what Wikipedic could mean or the connotations
it has. It's up to the general population. And HN is a very focused niche of
the general population, so not necessarily representative of the general
population.

I'm just saying who knows? You might change your mind one day.

------
randall
I'll always think of him as a) a hugely likable person the few times i've
interacted with him personally, and b) the VC that codes. He built an iPhone
app which I think is in the app store.

Wonder why someone would leave one of the most respected positions in tech.
New things, I guess.

~~~
rhizome
Is it a good app?

~~~
drusenko
<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/touchplan/id313064537?mt=8>

------
drusenko
When we were doing diligence with Sequoia, they brought in Greg to dig in on
the technical side. Needless to say, this man knows his stuff. Not often you
meet a VC who still codes and is familiar with the inner workings of BGP.

